# Halloween Advertising Ideas



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 26, 2006)

On Halloween night, throw "free month of class" coupons in the trick or treaters' bags, with some candy of course--don't be cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, you could get parents of students to give out coupons as well. You could get them to put their initials on the coupons to see which parent handed out the most (that got redeemed). To that parent, you could give their kid a free month of classes, or a gift certificate to a local resturant. The gift certificate idea would actually cost less than the free month to their child and be appreciated more.

Many of the churches are doing Fall Festivals where they give out door prizes (mine is doing this).  Schools could give "free month" coupons to the churches to hand out that night.

When I was little, I got lots of pencils mixed in with my candy.  Teachers could hand out school pencils with the candy on Halloween night.  You can get them cheap off of eBay or other sites.  Those would be good with the school website printed on them.

AoG


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 26, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> On Halloween night, throw "free month of class" coupons in the trick or treaters' bags, with some candy of course--don't be cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My son's TKD school is having a costume party Monday night. Every kid gets to bring a friend. There will be candy and a nunchuck demo. Then the kids will get coupons to give to trick-or-treaters. If anyone signs up from one of their coupons the kid wins 50 bucks. My son is pretty excited. Plus there is a prize for scariest costume.


----------



## Drac (Oct 26, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> On Halloween night, throw "free month of class" coupons in the trick or treaters' bags, with some candy of course--don't be cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What Excellent ideas..It's too bad I don't own a dojo cause I'd hand out things like that ALONG with Hershey Bars, my favorite...


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 26, 2006)

Drac said:


> What Excellent ideas..It's too bad I don't own a dojo cause I'd hand out things like that ALONG with Hershey Bars, my favorite...


 
Drac tou are than welcome to come down here and do it for me!!~!!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 26, 2006)

Good stuff!!!


----------



## Drac (Oct 26, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Drac tou are than welcome to come down here and do it for me!!~!!


 

If I had the money...It's been a long time since I was in Texas...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 26, 2006)

Great stuff!


----------



## sadantkd (Aug 16, 2009)

I have an idea I'm trying to work out for a Halloween flyer.  Basically, it'll say something about being a scary world.  I'll have a ghost that says "drugs" in the body, a witch that says "gangs" a werewolf that says "poor grades" etc. . .

Then I'll have a kid in a dobok standing victoriously and some kind of saying about how taekwondo helps kids defeat the monsters. 

Any ideas, or good art skills to help with setup?


----------

